# Working in Baja



## jhefton98363 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've been browsing the forums and seen several times mentioned income requirements for resident visas. I am just beginning my research but was curious how that works. Do you have to have an outside income to qualify for residency? I make roughly $50000 in the states but if I move, the income does not go with me. I want to research working in Baja. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

That requirement is for retirees, ($1950 a month) Do you have an offer from a company in Mexico already? They should get the proper permits and visas to be legal..Do you have a special skill that a Mexican citizen can not do? good luck


----------



## jhefton98363 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for clearing up the income requirement issue. No, I don't have any offer. I don't think my skill sets are anything that a Mexican citizen couldn't do. I am a grocer and a maintenance mechanic for a shipyard. I do understand that Mexico likes to protect its citizens and also considered something else and am open to input. I've heard of couples running hotels and such and saw a posting similar to that and thought it would be interesting and tie in with my maintenance skills.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

jhefton98363 said:


> Thanks for clearing up the income requirement issue. No, I don't have any offer. I don't think my skill sets are anything that a Mexican citizen couldn't do. I am a grocer and a maintenance mechanic for a shipyard. I do understand that Mexico likes to protect its citizens and also considered something else and am open to input. I've heard of couples running hotels and such and saw a posting similar to that and thought it would be interesting and tie in with my maintenance skills.


Many people from north of the border do start or operate small businesses in Mexico. They have tightened the residency rules now. You would have to have permission to work and qualify for a visa. You could visit on a tourist permit while you looked into it however.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Whatever skill set you have you'll probably find you won't be able to live on Mexican wages unless you are living in the lower end of Mexican neighborhoods. Nowadays most employers ask for either a permanent VISA or IFE card (if you're Mexican). Mexican deportees have a hard time finding regular jobs/work if they don't have the proper ID so don't expect it to be any different for a foreigner. And if you're over age 50 and of any nationality including Meican...you're pretty much out of luck.
That's why you don't see a lot of Americans living and working anywhere in Mexico unless they are in a job sponsored by a foreign corporation. If you've done any research you've probably already discovered that.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Most foreigners I've met who've either started (and failed) a business or investigated starting a business here in Mexico say it's very difficult unless you have the right connections and speak Spanish. In Mexico it's all about who you know and mordida still exists.


----------



## jhefton98363 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah. From what I have heard, this is all true. I am not giving up yet though since I am not in a rush. Maybe after a few trips down I will have a contact or two.


----------

